# PMDC Policy In A Nuthshell



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Okay this may come as good news or bad news depending on whether you're local or overseas  

Ive read the whole pmdc policy..

What changes is the following :

1.Tests like NUMS, NTS, and other NON UHS and non provincial tests are basically nullified. They want each province likes PUNJAB, SINDH to hold one test for the whole province and its cities. So UHS or any other body will hold one test and one test alone that you will have to take for admission into PRIVATE AND PUBLIC colleges. CMH cannot hold its own test.

2. Local students will not be allowed to apply on foreign seats unless they have finished their fsc/a level from outside pakistan being physically present in a different country while finishing high school.

3. Local seats in Private colleges will only be allowed to calculate merit using the tests from point number 1 above. SAT 2 will hold no importance for local candidates 

Thats about ittt... Also for most overseas and foreign students this is beneficial... How? look below.

1. We will now compete with just foreign applicants and not local students who were earlier applying on foreign seats as well in private colleges.
The $18,000 a year will now include hostel and all other fees. EARLIER hostel was separate in CMH, so it was on top of the 18k... BUT this new policy states that 18k will include hostel and all other fees  So whether you stay in a hostel or not, you will get a room if you're in the foreign category (something shifa has been doing for foreign kids since forever).. CMH was not doing this earlier...

2. It will stop colleges from accepting sifarshis and influential candidates on foreign seats (They pay local fees but are shown as foreigner by college to PMDC) from being admitted on foreign category 

How this policy is bad?

Private colleges will now have a sudden influx of FSC kids and the SAT2/A level crowd will disappear  ..Look forward to being stared at and being judged for talking to a girl/guy  

Everything else stays the same


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

You can get into foreign and pay local seats is that possible
So a guy like me 
(I am a legit foreigner with Paki nationality lived my whole life in Saudi)
Can get into foreign seat and pay local fees
How is that possible 
If It is i would like to know how


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

keep reading my post until you understand what i said


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> You can get into foreign and pay local seats is that possible
> So a guy like me
> (I am a legit foreigner with Paki nationality lived my whole life in Saudi)
> Can get into foreign seat and pay local fees
> ...


No it is not possible.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

This policy will prove very disadvantageous to us A'Level kids. Like all the other policies that have been given before.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Exactly. Its not like we will ever get in with the mcat considering the high merits this year.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

There is no chance colleges like Shifa will accept this. It happened last year. They tried getting the fee fixed at 7.0 lakh and students wasted six months waiting for strikes from professors etc to end. 
Furthermore, last time they even tried to ban CIE in Pakistan. That did not go down well either. 
They need to realize the fact that the Pakistani Education system is, sorry to say and without offense or prejudice, immensely inefficient. Instead of trying to give them more advantages over what they already have, they should either get that system up to the quality and then ban CIE or give all an equal chance like it is done in UAE etc.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Exactly. This is so unfair also in the sense that they reveal this policy two days before admissions end. Like i had to go all the way to karachi to give my SAT 2 exam and now they won't consider it. Ajeeb.


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

pmdc controls everything from admissions to your license and recognition as a doctor. infact govt has given it supreme control over policy making. Therefore, whether a college(s) agrees or disagrees it does not and will not matter. PMDC is although having a dialogue with the private colleges. However since, UHS took the leap in implementing this b.s policy so quickly then by that account all colleges are expected of the same.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

what is your aggregate rafay?


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

With uhs it is 86.8% :sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

86.8 with mcat.... :sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> 86.8 with mcat.... :sob::sob::sob:


That is a good aggregate. What about SAT 2?
And which colleges have you applied to?


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/GovtOfPunjab/status/794950611519279104

https://mobile.twitter.com/GovtOfPunjab/status/794950735104536577

Okaay thenn. Its final.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

Whats your aggregate with sat2?


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

90.1%


----------



## akirakusar578 (Jul 27, 2021)

Urban Pest Management is the primary completely coordinated termite control lahore organization endorsed by Department of Plant Protection (Quarantine) Ministry of Food Agriculture and Livestock Govt. of Pakistan, Provincial Building Department, Punjab Communication and Works Department Punjab, Agriculture Department Punjab, giving data, items and administrations to its esteemed customers.pest control provide fumigation services in pakistan give best pest control companies in pakistan.


----------



## mishalkhan4261 (Jul 27, 2021)

termite control lahore the executives is being reestablished towards Integrated Pest Management now. IPM is an umbrella involving all conceivable blend of irritation the board procedures in pest control companies in lahore pakistan as its ribs under its overhang. It gives more viable pest control company in lahore, Karachi, Islamabad, Murree, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, etc and all over Pakistan. It priors non-synthetic measure with minimal utilization of Chemical estimates one next to the other fumigation services in pakistan.


----------



## mishalkhan4261 (Jul 27, 2021)

termite control lahore the executives is being reestablished towards Integrated Pest Management now. IPM is an umbrella involving all conceivable blend of irritation the board procedures in pest control companies in lahore pakistan as its ribs under its overhang. It gives more viable pest control company in lahore Karachi, Islamabad, Murree, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, etc and all over Pakistan. It priors non-synthetic measure with minimal utilization of Chemical estimates one next to the other fumigation services in pakistan.


----------

